# Is Shadow of Mordor/Shadow of War canon?



## Sam Pat

Hi, so I've just discovered this website (can already tell i will be spending a LOT of time on here). So my question, does Talion actually exist in the story of Middle Earth? Or are there any base characters like him?
Thanks


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Not according to this:

http://lotr.wikia.com/wiki/Talion

I'd never heard of him. The wiki says "he was married to Ioreth".

I detect someone's little joke there.


----------



## Sam Pat

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Not according to this:
> 
> http://lotr.wikia.com/wiki/Talion
> 
> I'd never heard of him. The wiki says "he was married to Ioreth".
> 
> I detect someone's little joke there.


Thanks


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Sam Pat said:


> Thanks


It is non-canon, and a total, _a-hem_, bastardization, of Tolkien's universe. 

It's a fun game, sure, but not canon at all.

Hope this helps.

CL


----------



## Sam Pat

CirdanLinweilin said:


> It is non-canon, and a total, _a-hem_, bastardization, of Tolkien's universe.
> 
> It's a fun game, sure, but not canon at all.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> CL


Thanks
While the idea of Celebrimbor returning would be an interesting idea, the whole Talion then trotting off to defeat Sauron...
Thanks once again
SP


----------



## CirdanLinweilin

Sam Pat said:


> Thanks
> While the idea of Celebrimbor returning would be an interesting idea, the whole Talion then trotting off to defeat Sauron...
> Thanks once again
> SP


Welcome!

CL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

And welcome to the forum, from another new member!

And to you too, Felix!

If either of you would like to introduce yourselves, and say something about your areas of interest, here's a page for you:

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/index.php?threads/his-hello-and-im-new-thread.3363/page-43


----------



## hawtwired

Moreover, what’s surprising is that this game isn’t actually forthcoming with guidelines, hints, or any pro-tips So how about we talk about the Shadow of War guide and things you need to know before you start playing it.


----------



## Olorgando

Sam Pat said:


> Hi, so I've just discovered this website (can already tell i will be spending a LOT of time on here). So my question, does Talion actually exist in the story of Middle Earth? Or are there any base characters like him?
> Thanks


This might be one of those cases where those dealing in JRRT fan-fiction found a term, word, name, and used it in a way they liked without regard to the use being canon. "Talion" definitely rang a bell, and that bell also immediately chimed "misspelled!"

Húrin was given the surname "the Steadfast", in Sindarin "T*h*alion", for withstanding Morgoth during his 28-year imprisonment in Thangorodrim.


----------

